

Roila - Artificial language for communication with robots - thexa4
http://roila.org/about/

======
phreeza
The 3 word types they list are CVCV, CVCVC and CVCVCV. C is for consonant and
V is for vowel. This is supposed to make speech recognition easier.

Yet the name of the language is Roila, so it is itself not a legal word in the
language. Great!

~~~
itrekkie
How would you pronounce it?-couldn't find anything on their site. I could only
think of one way to make the name fit into these syllable structures, but
glottal stop is missing from its inventory. No diphthongs either! That's odd.
How does the robot explain what it's speaking?

------
Rhapso
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1515665> Duplicate post.

------
pjeide
If the intent is for a universal language that can overcome language
translation issues then I think the main concern should be building an
interpreter that is capable of parsing numerous real spoken languages. Or,
perhaps, as the rest of the world has been doing for years with international
interfaces-- use English.

